# "The last one to finish is a vegetarian.." - Richard Hammond



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)




----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

I saw this on top gear, and for a million bucks for the Bugatti it should be that fast.


----------

